# Drying cracks



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is how I handle drying cracks on a frame. Sorry the battery went dead before I finished the last crack but it turned out better than I had hoped far.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys/Gals, take my word for it , this method is awesome. I just tried it on some frames Roger made for me from some very wet burl I sent him. He repaired the cracks that came out while they were in his possession. However, as the days went by more shrinkage and cracks came to light.

He sent me the link to his video and I went right down to give it a try. One of the cracks was what I would call severe (not a structural problem , just cosmetic ) but wanted to fix it. I used a method used to fill in grain on a gunstock but it isn't for these types of cracks. I tried Roger's method and I am VERY satisfied with the results. If I had used this method from the very start the results would have been even better.

Another thing about this method is it's a fast fix, it doesn't take days like the method I was using and the results are a lot better, ( for this type of issue ).

Thanks Roger for the awesome video that produces great results.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazingly clever . I love it . Thanks for this. Easier than what I was doing .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent, Roger!!! Thanks for this.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was using wood glue and sawdust .. .super glue seems like a much quicker way. Although I havent built a frame in ages I will keep this in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I recently received the following email.

Charles, I rated Rogers post on repairing drying cracks but screwed up. I wanted to rate it 5 stars but thought I had to hit each star separately and only rated it one star by mistake and couldn't change it.
I don't know how many realize how effective this method really is.
Is there any way you can either delete it or change it for me ? Thanks

I have checked with the powers that be, and alas no one seems to know how to change that rating. So please be advised that the one star rating is an error.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I 5 star'd it, changing it to a 4, it was a 3 by the time I clicked it.

Method... I've done this with clear Devcon 5 minute epoxy and it works also if it's a small narrow crack. Otherwise I mix sanding dust (not the courser saw dust) with 5 minute or 30 minute clear Devcon (or whatever clear) epoxy and make a putty sort of goo I force into the crack with a needle. I know Roger's method of the cyanoacrylic glue would be faster. 5 minute epoxy doesn't get completely hard in 5 minutes, more like a few hours to get chippy hard whereas CA would harden in minutes...especially if you breathe on it. Moisture from your breath catylizes CA glues.

Thank you Roger for taking the time and care to post your video! You are always inventing things useful to slingshotery.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Great post


----------

